# A couple of nearly done models...



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Two models now on the workbench, the Tamiya Fw 190F-9 and the old Revell Bf 109G-10.

The Tamiya kit...








...the same model after some work with oil paints...








...the under surfaces.








The bomb loading cart and ground crew figures are painted and are waiting for the flat clear coat.









Revell 109

























Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:hat:


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice....what scale is that? I hesitate to guess because you can make a tiny model look much larger.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking good so far!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Sgthawker,
Both these models are 1/48 scale.

The last of the in-progress pictures of these models, I am putting the last touches on them now.


































Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

The bomb trolley and ground crew figures from the Tamiya Fw 190F-9 kit are finished, here are some snaps of them.
























The Fw 190F-9 and Bf 109G are also finished but a couple small bits on them are still drying so no pictors of them today.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Insanely meticulous weathering on the trolly!


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

And awesome crew uniforms also!


----------

